# cOcould use some quick help please



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I had a customer come in and is looking for a part for a quality farm and fleet rider

Model: 103598
Ser: 042400b0043ss

he needs the steering arm, the one going from the steering gear, to the front tires. if you could get me the website, or the part number it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you seen the riding mower?

If you could get a picture and post it, maybe someone would recognize the OEM. From what I could come up with is the parent company was Quality Stores and they went bankrupt, Tractor supply bought some of their stores. But I could not find a vendor list or track down any of their suppliers. 

Someone had to make it for them, just got to figure out who, MTD does show some equipment for Quality stores, but the model numbers are not even close to what you have.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

hmm, according to the customer his "manual" says it was "distributed" by MTD, but the model number sticker says it was made by whirlpool. And no I do not have the part or the rider, he brought the part in but I told him he could take it with him because I knew what I was looking for. all I really can say about it is that the tie-rods are built into the steering rod and if they break, the rod needs to be replaced


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> hmm, according to the customer his "manual" says it was "distributed" by MTD, but the model number sticker says it was made by whirlpool. And no I do not have the part or the rider, he brought the part in but I told him he could take it with him because I knew what I was looking for. all I really can say about it is that the tie-rods are built into the steering rod and if they break, the rod needs to be replaced


Does his manual have a parts list??

I think he brought you the sticker off his washing machine...


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

lol, no, he said it didn't have a parts breakdown


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

nobody? if not I'll have to call the guy tommarrow and say I can't find anything, cause I haven't found a thing


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------

